# Brad Paisley Kemper tones



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Just recently got a Kemper and loaded up some voxy profiles to see if I could get some convincing BP tones. Really enjoying the Kemper so far! Here's a solo off his new album. Some really great playing on the album.. check it out!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

some fancy chicken pickn' there. 

Never did learn how to do that. It's on the list of stuff I should learn


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome playing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Great playing, as always. I gotta get out to see you play that Tele in person some day.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Shredneck said:


> Just recently got a Kemper and loaded up some voxy profiles to see if I could get some convincing BP tones.


Very convincing. Nice playing.


----------



## Marc LeBlanc (Feb 9, 2018)

Great playing indeed. I wish I could get my hands on a Kemper to try out. I live in the middle of nowhere and the only music store that sells it, don't stock it. I have to put down a deposit for them to bring it in. :-(


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice !!!!


----------

